# Low Carb Diets For Weight Loss: Just a Myth After All?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I???ve been reading your stuff for years and I also read a lot of other sites and message boards including some of the low carb boards. I have finally come to the conclusion, both from all my reading and my personal experience, that the idea that one will lose weight just by cutting carbs is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

